# Wanted.........unfinished project cars..........Accident damaged cars.............Rusted wreck cars



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Everyone

We are back on the road again buying up your old, unloved, unwanted Skylines and GTR. 


I have been on this forum since 2004 so rest assured I'm no cowboy nor conman trying to have your car swiped in the middle of the night.

If you have something that is ready to find a new home then please message me directly on 07731304953

We collect and are reliable.

Kindest regards

DaveW


----------

